# GE Profile refrigerator door won't stay closed



## applianceman (Mar 26, 2009)

The door cam may be broken. At the bottom of the door there are two cams; one attached to the door and the other attached to the hinge. If the one attached to the door is broken all you need is the cam (part number WR2X4901). If the one attached to the hinge is broken you will have to order the hinge kit, which comes with the other cam. You will have to order that by model number because there are a few hinges. Hope this helps!


----------

